# Islamorada Bonefish on Fly



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I am headed down to Islamorada for four day's with one goal in mind... A bonefish on fly. Bucket list fish for me! 

I am not asking for locations but simply asking for a better understanding. I fished Islamorada for 2 days once before and didn't even see a bonefish. We fished ocean-side and bay-side. Fished the incoming on that flats and as the tide rose ended up fishing the mangrove shorelines. 

What is the best tide stage for bonefish? On this tide phase where would you position yourself? Depth to be fishing? (I think maybe we were staying too shallow)? What to look for?

Basically any tips you guys have for a totally novice Bonefish fly-fisherman.
Thanks


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

The bonefish in Islamorada are probably the most educated bonefish in the world. They are big and have all been thrown at. As far as depths it all depends on the flat. They have their own personalities. Shell Key Fish are the biggest but the hardest to fool. The farther back you get into the park the easier they are fool. 1 to 2 ft depths is a great starting place. as far as ocean side they tend to hug the beaches close down around long Key State Park. If you come North to Key Largo the fish are a bit calmer.


----------

